# Surprisingly decet upfront payment for 150 mile trip



## JamesRandi (5 mo ago)

I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest. 

My first “upfront” ride was the typical minimum fare- 1.2miles / 4minutes. My cut: $4.75. That’s about $0.40 more than the minimum fare I’m used to. Can’t complain there. But the long rides are what I’m worried about. 

Then, to my surprise, “Request- upfront fare: $148.83.” Alrighty then. I’ve got time, screw it. Let’s see how bad they’re really docking us on these long haul rides.

I did the calculations, and this upfront rate they gave me was about $5 less than it would have been under the old system at the usual rates.

So, while this is not a raise or something to be excited about by any means, I was surprised $5 is _all_ they docked for such a long ride- since I see other posters getting requests for 1hr rides for $15-$25 with the new system . That would equate to only like $40-$60 gross for this 2.3hrs trip, which is just unthinkable.

With the tip pushing me up to $180, I maintained $38/hr gross earnings when taking into account the unpaid return trip home. While it’s not exactly great, I’d do it again, especially since I get great mpg and gas is relatively cheap where I’m at. 

What have your experiences been? These two rides are my only two so far with this system.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

So 5 hrs round trip , $150 and 300 miles , tip was not a guarantee. $.50 a mile is what they paid you. Seems like a big pay cut to me .

allow me to say welcome to the up.net , However like many before you that have made a thread trumpeting Uber , only never to be heard from again


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

4 hours 300 miles $150 forget the tip. That's a crap fare cause you deadhead back. How much wear tear and gas you burn.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

JamesRandi said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> 
> I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest.
> ...



You went 304 miles for 181 dollars.

That's only .60 cents a mile.

Without the tip that's only .50 cents a mile.

The IRS gives a .62 cents a mile tax credit , meaning they consider your vehicle costs are .62 cents a mile and thus not taxing you twice.

Ok let's say your business costs are low, like .40 cents a mile still that's only a profit of .10 cents a mile if they didn't tip you, which is optional on their end.

You then made $30.40 for driving 5 hours or a measly $6 an hour.

In your case your basically trading your vehicle in for cash, just working to do it instead of selling it.


----------



## JamesRandi (5 mo ago)

> In your case your basically trading your vehicle in for cash, just working to do it instead of selling it.



Admittedly I don’t see a flaw in your math, but just factually I have already netted more money from Uber than the entire cost of my vehicle, and during that period I took it from about 35k to 60k miles.

Plus I just have some unique circumstances that make Uber a better fit- my car is paid off, my rent is sub-$500, and I’m single. With that in mind, I don’t really mind slowly wearing my vehicle down for $38/hr gross. It’s either that, or back to busting my ass doing construction on peoples roof in the heat and in the snow for $18/hr gross. For me, that’s an easy decision. If y’all have better opportunities, by all means! 

I’ve been lurking a long time- I understand most everybody hates uber here. Not trying to stir up the pot- just my honest thoughts.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

JamesRandi said:


> Admittedly I don’t see a flaw in your math, but just factually I have already netted more money from Uber than the entire cost of my vehicle, and during that period I took it from about 35k to 60k miles.
> 
> Plus I just have some unique circumstances that make Uber a better fit- my car is paid off, my rent is sub-$500, and I’m single. With that in mind, I don’t really mind slowly wearing my vehicle down for $38/hr gross. It’s either that, or back to busting my ass doing construction on peoples roof in the heat and in the snow for $18/hr gross. For me, that’s an easy decision. If y’all have better opportunities, by all means!
> 
> I’ve been lurking a long time- I understand most everybody hates uber here. Not trying to stir up the pot- just my honest thoughts.


Well the problem is Uber doesn't have an appropriate compensation setup for long trips in your area that have just about zero chance of getting anything decent on the return.

They have been getting away with waving that big time trip with big money attached but when you do the math, your losing because you have to deadhead.

My advice is to stick to limited time to customer and short trips within an area where frequency is high so your doubling back over your tracks and thus getting paid on as many miles traveled as possible. Some use 5 minutes and under 10 minute trips.

Also if possible consider getting an XL qualified vehicle, a van or midsized SUV as that pays more.

Your supposed to be trying to get ahead, not slowly grind what you have into nothing. How are you going to be able to afford the next vehicle? What if an accident occurs and now you need to get a loan that many won't do because you have an unreliable Income source? What about tax time when you have to pay thousands for tax and social security?

I suggest one should be making more on the meter, including tips, than miles they drive everyday and save 75% of that for costs to continue operating.

That may mean you have to arrange additional compensation or decline the trip as being unsustainable. 

Uber is rideshare, it assumes you intend to go to the destination anyway and thus can take someone along and get paid for it.

Good Luck and welcome. 🥳


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

JamesRandi said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> 
> I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest.
> ...


Depends on the region and upfront ride is worth it in Austin but Houston is just not worth it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

JamesRandi said:


> Admittedly I don’t see a flaw in your math, but just factually I have already netted more money from Uber than the entire cost of my vehicle, and during that period I took it from about 35k to 60k miles.
> 
> Plus I just have some unique circumstances that make Uber a better fit- my car is paid off, my rent is sub-$500, and I’m single. With that in mind, I don’t really mind slowly wearing my vehicle down for $38/hr gross. It’s either that, or back to busting my ass doing construction on peoples roof in the heat and in the snow for $18/hr gross. For me, that’s an easy decision. If y’all have better opportunities, by all means!
> 
> I’ve been lurking a long time- I understand most everybody hates uber here. Not trying to stir up the pot- just my honest thoughts.


How much was Uber's cut of that ride?

How much were pay rates before?

Congrats on being paid 1981 taxi rates for that trip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> How much was Uber's cut of that ride?
> 
> How much were pay rates before?
> 
> Congrats on being paid 1981 taxi rates for that trip.


1980S cab rates would be a huge improvement for orlando...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

JamesRandi said:


> What have your experiences been? These two rides are my only two so far with this system.


Everyone does* one* of these rides. When they reflect upon what happened, they never take this kind of ride again.

Welcome to UP. net. This is one of the most important lessons. Today you learned about cost/mi.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Simply put horrible pay for anyone that has bills to pay on a weekly basis.


----------



## 180dayofchange (Nov 2, 2018)

JamesRandi said:


> Admittedly I don’t see a flaw in your math, but just factually I have already netted more money from Uber than the entire cost of my vehicle, and during that period I took it from about 35k to 60k miles.
> 
> Plus I just have some unique circumstances that make Uber a better fit- my car is paid off, my rent is sub-$500, and I’m single. With that in mind, I don’t really mind slowly wearing my vehicle down for $38/hr gross. It’s either that, or back to busting my ass doing construction on peoples roof in the heat and in the snow for $18/hr gross. For me, that’s an easy decision. If y’all have better opportunities, by all means!
> 
> I’ve been lurking a long time- I understand most everybody hates uber here. Not trying to stir up the pot- just my honest thoughts.


So you happy to get 50cent for a mile that’s $12500 for the 25k you put into your car for Uber GROSS. What car exactly could you buy for 10000 with 35k miles?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Op is just another reason Uber can cut our pay at will , excuses excuses excuses my car is paid off this that and the other blah blah blah blah blah blah ****ing blah, and there are hundreds of thousands of those types of OP‘s out there, that’s why Uber ****s us in the ass every day and they will continue to lower the ****ing pay. I’m so ****ing surprised they haven’t started making us pay to go pick the ****ing people up , I can just hear the shills now , I only have to pay a little bit to get out of the house all day and have some nice interaction with people and for that I only pay a small amount plus the gas,


----------



## 5231XDMA (Apr 7, 2018)

For 150 miles I expect $200 minimum, enough with this low ball shit, without the tips this would be a complete money loser imo.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

bobby747 said:


> How much wear tear and gas you burn.


Wear is *lower* on longer trips compared to short trips because of fewer speed fluctuations and hard turns per mile. Wear is highest when you're downtown running just six blocks over potholes and repeated red lights. Wear is lowest when you're on an interstate between cities.

MPG is *always* higher on longer trips and always lower on the 8 minute trips on inner city surface streets.



ObeyTheNumbers said:


> Ok let's say your business costs are low, like .40 cents a mile


 IMO, these days, low would be under $0.25/mile. Like 10 year old hybrids that have already depreciated like 80%.



Nats121 said:


> being paid 1981 taxi rates


... When the CPM was higher relative to the gross revenues. From 1980:



> A key concern of taxicab owners is the *operating cost of taxis on a per-mile basis.* In a recent field survey, Lund said that "eighty 1977 Impala 9C6 taxicabs operating throughout 1978 and 1979 averaged per-mile cost savings of four and one-half cents better than the national fleet average for taxicab operation in the United States during the same period." Lund said that the survey firm - the Yellow Cab Company of Indianapolis - realized labor costs of only .008345 cents per mile and replacement parts costs of only .00799 cents per mile (both figures less than one cent) for a combined total cost for parts and labor of only .0162 cents per mile. *According to ITA figures, the national taxicab average cost for comparable labor and parts replacement amounted to .062 cents per mile.* "Based on a typical average of 60,000-mile annual vehicle usage, the Impala 9C6 cost an average of $960 a year for parts replacement and labor, while the *national fleet average cab cost a projected $3,720 in parts replacement and labor costs* - nearly four times as much as the Impala 9C6," Lund said. Yellow Cab of Indianapolis operates on a schedule of 30 months or 150,000 miles, and replaces vehicles at these intervals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











NYC Official 1980 Taxi Rate Fare Door Sticker (Replica) — Taxidepot


Classic Taxi Memorabilia Replica series presents: "Taxi Urban History in a Decal". This rate fare had its first appearance on April 1980 and had the following structure: $1.00 first 1/9 mile - $0.10 per 1/9 - $0.10 per 45 sec. Charge per Mile $0.90 and per Minute $0.13 Size: 13X9 inc




www.taxidepot.com


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> 1981 taxi rates


Rates (gross revenues) without CPM is a useless data point.



> In its annual geographic analysis of motoring costs, the Hertz Corp. said Los Angeles retained its 1979 ranking as the most expensive place to drive, with 1980 ownership-operating costs of 53.8 cents per mile -- 14 cents per mile above the national average. Detroit was at the bottom of the list at 37.2 cents per mile. Last November, the car rental-lease company calculated that *national average 1980 car operating costs were 39.8 cents a mile*, an increase of 25 percent from 1979. Hertz said the average for the 20 large cities rose above the national average to 42.1 cents per mile, up nearly 25 percent from 33.6 cents in 1979. Those costs are based on *a 1980 domestic compact car that will be owned for three years and driven 10,000 miles a year*. Included in the calculation are costs of gasoline and oil, maintenance, repairs, licenses, fees, insurance and loan interest. The largest expense is depreciation -- the difference between a vehicle's purchase price and its trade-in value. Los Angeles tops the list for driving costs in 1980


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

i understand wear and tear and costs to buy another van. i get 8 to 10 mpg it the hell hole streets . but make about $4 a mile avg or more,,its worth it to me. i rather beat my taxi up and gross alot, than take these 100 mile rides for $80 . i am not just uber x or xl, i know my costs., i wont take 1 long trip unless private with the new upfront pricing. all seem like avg $10 lower $50 needs to be $65 etc. and $65 is to low. if i drove a hybrid. i still might not take 75% of the rides. i rather pound rocks..


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Wear is *lower* on longer trips compared to short trips because of fewer speed fluctuations and hard turns per mile. Wear is highest when you're downtown running just six blocks over potholes and repeated red lights. Wear is lowest when you're on an interstate between cities.
> 
> MPG is *always* higher on longer trips and always lower on the 8 minute trips on inner city surface streets.
> 
> ...


 LOl ok Uber PR.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> LOl ok Uber PR.


Debate weakness acknowledged.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Debate weakness acknowledged.


Nothing to debate we all know the truth.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

@mrwhts


Heisenburger said:


> Wear is *lower* on longer trips compared to short trips because of fewer speed fluctuations and hard turns per mile. Wear is highest when you're downtown running just six blocks over potholes and repeated red lights. Wear is lowest when you're on an interstate between cities.


*



Should you care about highway miles vs city miles?

Click to expand...

*


> A car’s mileage is composed of city miles or highway miles – but which is actually worse for the car? Toyota of N Charlotte is here to explain the difference so when you ask potential sellers which their car has more of, you’ll be able to process the answer wisely. Let’s get started! City miles City miles are the miles accumulated while driving in urban and suburban areas – i.e., areas where there is a good amount of traffic and lots of stop signs and stoplights. Translated, this means a lot of stop-and-go activity for your car as you navigate to your final destination. All of that braking and accelerating is bad for your engine, transmission, and brakes. Stop-and-go traffic also kills your fuel efficiency so your gas costs go up. Additionally, city and suburban roads often have potholes and rough patches from constant maintenance and construction. All of that is rough on your suspension! Finally, you’ll have a lot more cars around you, which means a higher risk of collisions and accidents. Highway miles Most people think highway miles are harder on a car. You’re driving long distances and putting your engine through a lot by making it maintain a high speed for a long period of time. However, highway miles are actually easier on your car! You may be traveling long distances, but this is actually good for your battery and alternator as it lets them charge properly. It’s also better for fuel efficiency because you’re traveling at constant speeds… which is subsequently better for your engine and transmission. Cruise control further enhances all of these positive performance aspects! Plus, you’re less likely to encounter rough patches and potholes on a highway, and you’re also less likely to get into an accident because there are fewer chances of being in bumper-to-bumper traffic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.toyotaofnorthcharlotte.com/blog/are-highway-miles-worse-than-city-miles-for-your-cars-condition/


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Fact any trip lower than the costs to run a business is to low.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

100% agree of theory of wear and tear. But if you make $1 a mile on hwy. And a city guy can make triple that and be able to earn enough for a new car or repairs. If his or her rates are alot higher. Say even with incentives $4 a mile . Their doing ok.


----------



## JamesRandi (5 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Op is just another reason Uber can cut our pay at will , excuses excuses excuses my car is paid off this that and the other blah blah blah blah blah blah ****ing blah, and there are hundreds of thousands of those types of OP‘s out there, that’s why Uber ****s us in the ass every day and they will continue to lower the ****ing pay. I’m so ****ing surprised they haven’t started making us pay to go pick the ****ing people up , I can just hear the shills now , I only have to pay a little bit to get out of the house all day and have some nice interaction with people and for that I only pay a small amount plus the gas,


A real paradox I see in this forum is the high percentage of active drivers that hate U/L with a vengeful passion. Why keep driving? Why spend your free time here getting worked up? It just doesn’t compute for me.

If you have better opportunities than U/L, please, do go take advantage of them! If you don’t have better opportunities, you’re in the best position you can be.

Personally, before rideshare, I was busting my ass in the hot sun and in the freezing snowstorms up on peoples roofs, grossing $18/hr. Before that, I was doing factory work for $12/hr. Before that, fast food for $7.25.

So even accounting for gas, depreciation, and everything else mentioned, Uber has been a better option for me than any other job I have been able to get.

Not to mention, NO backbreaking work out in the sun. NO dealing with “that one” coworker every day. NO “oh, I can’t, I have work tomorrow.”

There are unique upsides and unique downsides to driving. Personally I’m willing to take the good with the bad. If you feel otherwise, don’t drive! Nobody is forcing you to keep hitting that “go online” button.

Peace and love everyone. Genuinely not trying to stir up the pot. Hope everyone had a successful day.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

JamesRandi said:


> A real paradox I see in this forum is the high percentage of active drivers that hate U/L with a vengeful passion. Why keep driving? Why spend your free time here getting worked up? It just doesn’t compute for me.
> 
> If you have better opportunities than U/L, please, do go take advantage of them! If you don’t have better opportunities, you’re in the best position you can be.
> 
> ...


I don't drive and won't again till they pay drivers right. As I stated one size fits all does not fit all or work in areas that have riders and lack of drivers and giant long pickup miles.
It's more of a warning to some that may end up in an area like me and got stuck big time.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

JamesRandi said:


> A real paradox I see in this forum is the high percentage of active drivers that hate U/L with a vengeful passion. Why keep driving? Why spend your free time here getting worked up? It just doesn’t compute for me.
> 
> If you have better opportunities than U/L, please, do go take advantage of them! If you don’t have better opportunities, you’re in the best position you can be.
> 
> ...


An endless supply of drivers that don’t know their true operating cost allows Uber to cut the pay at will , and they do . Even though I make decent money in my market doesn’t mean that I’m blind to Ubers tactics , they are a soulless company preying upon mostly immigrants who have no choice but to drive for wages that are break even at best and money losers at worst . I built homes for 30 years , and worked in the hot sun , my pay steadily increased year after year as I moved up the ladder, this despicable company started by attracting drivers by paying a solid wage , then over the course of 10 years have slashed pay over and over and over , the opposite of any company I’ve ever seen in my 50 plus years in life , I’m guessing your a mid 20s guy who doesn’t have a clue about what this company has done over the years , you’ll learn as they cut your pay month after month , Uber counts on naïve people like you to keep feeding the machine


----------



## StoneWahl (4 mo ago)

Temporary Fuel Surcharge = $.45

That should help!


----------



## AbuMubarak (4 mo ago)

JamesRandi said:


> Admittedly I don’t see a flaw in your math, but just factually I have already netted more money from Uber than the entire cost of my vehicle, and during that period I took it from about 35k to 60k miles.
> 
> Plus I just have some unique circumstances that make Uber a better fit- my car is paid off, my rent is sub-$500, and I’m single. With that in mind, I don’t really mind slowly wearing my vehicle down for $38/hr gross. It’s either that, or back to busting my ass doing construction on peoples roof in the heat and in the snow for $18/hr gross. For me, that’s an easy decision. If y’all have better opportunities, by all means!
> 
> I’ve been lurking a long time- I understand most everybody hates uber here. Not trying to stir up the pot- just my honest thoughts.


Haters gonna hate

I am a newbie myself... But, I drove Big Truck for Uber for years

I drive now for a about 6 hrs, make about $200, then go home

It ain't for everyone, but I don't drive for everyone

You do you and be happy


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

JamesRandi said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> 
> I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest.
> ...


Is your name really James Randi or are you just a fan of magic/or are a magician?


----------



## A_dashCam_is_imparative (4 mo ago)

JamesRandi said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> 
> I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest.
> ...


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

JamesRandi said:


> View attachment 673050
> 
> 
> I was very suspicious about this upfront payment rollout (still am.) My city’s per mile rate always seemed to be above average based on what I see y’all post here. Between the mile rate and the minute rate, I was usually making at least $1/mile before surge/tip/quest.
> ...


You have cheap gas at your place of residence? In the USA? If so I guess you an I have very different points of view on costs. This is a ONE OFF. If youve been an OP for anynlength of time youmust know Guber hates you or us. Keep it in perspective. In my market upfront is literally all over theplace an inconsistenty is the only thing consistent about it. Ant on.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> An endless supply of drivers that don’t know their true operating cost allows Uber to cut the pay at will , and they do . Even though I make decent money in my market doesn’t mean that I’m blind to Ubers tactics , they are a soulless company preying upon mostly immigrants who have no choice but to drive for wages that are break even at best and money losers at worst . I built homes for 30 years , and worked in the hot sun , my pay steadily increased year after year as I moved up the ladder, this despicable company started by attracting drivers by paying a solid wage , then over the course of 10 years have slashed pay over and over and over , the opposite of any company I’ve ever seen in my 50 plus years in life , I’m guessing your a mid 20s guy who doesn’t have a clue about what this company has done over the years , you’ll learn as they cut your pay month after month , Uber counts on naïve people like you to keep feeding the machine


I'm still waiting for someone to write up the actual true cost of doing uber, and not this fantasy thing where you throw in your 100% of your insurance you're 100% of your cell phone bill the 100% of the food you eat on the road the 100% of the maintenance on your car, as if none of those would exist if you had any other job other than Uber, I'm not stupid I do realize there is expenses, but take the insurance thing for example why do you calculate 100% of your insurance as an expense your car has to have insurance ubering or not, you have a cell phone bill you're going to have a cell phone ubering or not I paid $40 a month for mint mobile ubering or not I pay $40 a month, car washes I paid $32 a month for unlimited car washes I will pay for unlimited car washes doing Uber or not let me know when somebody actually writes out true cost of doing Uber I can't wait.

Let's take tires for example let's say for your car's life of uber you go through five pairs of tires yeah I'm being extreme five pairs of tires at $800 a set that's $4,000, so if you weren't ubering you would probably go through two pairs of tires, so the expense of ubering was actually $2,400 not $4,000.

Somebody should do a whole Trend on tires, how many b***** places like Pep Boys tell you to replace tires and it's nowhere near time to replace them it just happened to me yesterday I can post a screenshot of their write-up and post a screenshot of my tires just to give an example.

When to Pep Boys for oil change and then when I cash out they're telling me do I want to spend 500 plus to replace my two front tires I'm in San Bernardino California we're having a heat wave is not raining outside do these tires look like they need to be replaced I guess if I was a dumbass I would have paid five hundred dollars damn another Uber expense.

The funny part is they just did my lyft inspection the day before the car pass go to next day to get a oil change I need a two front tire replacements a bunch of ripoff artists


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

painfreepc said:


> I'm still waiting for someone to write up the actual true cost of doing uber, and not this fantasy thing where you throw in your 100% of your insurance you're 100% of your cell phone bill the 100% of the food you eat on the road the 100% of the maintenance on your car, as if none of those would exist if you had any other job other than Uber, I'm not stupid I do realize there is expenses, but take the insurance thing for example why do you calculate 100% of your insurance as an expense your car has to have insurance ubering or not, you have a cell phone bill you're going to have a cell phone ubering or not I paid $40 a month for mint mobile ubering or not I pay $40 a month, car washes I paid $32 a month for unlimited car washes I will pay for unlimited car washes doing Uber or not let me know when somebody actually writes out true cost of doing Uber I can't wait.
> 
> Let's take tires for example let's say for your car's life of uber you go through five pairs of tires yeah I'm being extreme five pairs of tires at $800 a set that's $4,000, so if you weren't ubering you would probably go through two pairs of tires, so the expense of ubering was actually $2,400 not $4,000.
> 
> ...


Your tires look fine to me.

The San Bernardino Pep Boys down on south E Street ripped my mom off for a whole bunch of unnecessary work on her car years ago. Consequently I refuse to do business with any of their stores.


----------



## JamesRandi (5 mo ago)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Is your name really James Randi or are you just a fan of magic/or are a magician?


Just a fan of Mr. Randi. More for his skepticism than his magic. RIP


----------



## Sean112 (Mar 26, 2018)

ObeyTheNumbers said:


> You went 304 miles for 181 dollars.
> 
> That's only .60 cents a mile.
> 
> ...


This may not be good pay for this ride, but his expenses are not .65 cents a mile. That’s just a tax figure. His real costs are maybe half that at most. These are Highway miles, so his car could last 200,000 miles with these trips. He can net over $20 an hour with these trips. Not good but not nothing.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Sean112 said:


> This may not be good pay for this ride, but his expenses are not .65 cents a mile. That’s just a tax figure. His real costs are maybe half that at most. These are Highway miles, so his car could last 200,000 miles with these trips. He can net over $20 an hour with these trips. Not good but not nothing.


let's do this trip as a job two time per day 5 days a week for one year, deadhead mileshas no pay
this trip 151.9 miles oneway, round trip 303.8 miles, pay $148.83
2 x trip (one day 607.6 miles) pay $297.66
5 x days (one week 3038 mile) pay $1,488.30
4.33 x one week (one month 13154.54 miles) pay $,6444.34
12 x one month (year 157854.48 miles) pay $77,332.80
==========================================
157,854.48 mile in one year
earnings $77,332.80 without tip, before gas and maintenance cost
you will need a cheap old car


----------



## Sean112 (Mar 26, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> let's do this trip as a job two time per day 5 days a week for one year, deadhead mileshas no pay
> this trip 151.9 miles oneway, round trip 303.8 miles, pay $148.83
> 2 x trip (one day 607.6 miles) pay $297.66
> 5 x days (one week 3038 mile) pay $1,488.30
> ...


Thank you for doing the math. I think this shows that this doable. And yes it is profitable.

you could buy a used car every year and do this. Buy a 50k mileage car for $10k. Assume it lasts just the one year. It could work. 

Yes it is tough. I don’t think anyone wants to drive that much. Then again. I hate doing 3 short trips an hour. That doesn’t do it for me either. With the long trip scenario, you just veg out and drive straight line. It’s actually easier than doing 20 short trips a day.

also the assumption that you get no trips on the way back is not true in many markets. Maybe you don’t get many. But you get a few to add to the revenue. Also there will be tips on average.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Sean112 said:


> Thank you for doing the math. I think this shows that this doable. And yes it is profitable.
> 
> you could buy a used car every year and do this. Buy a 50k mileage car for $10k. Assume it lasts just the one year. It could work.
> 
> ...


What car with 50k miles is 10k ? Serious question , please provide a list for me if ya don’t mind . And I’ll look now too , very curious about this statement .

Edited : Never mind , I looked in a nationwide data base and found a few that meet that criteria , most were aged out for Uber .


----------



## Sean112 (Mar 26, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> What car with 50k miles is 10k ? Serious question , please provide a list for me if ya don’t mind . And I’ll look now too , very curious about this statement .
> 
> Edited : Never mind , I looked in a nationwide data base and found a few that meet that criteria , most were aged out for Uber .





Emptynesst said:


> What car with 50k miles is 10k ? Serious question , please provide a list for me if ya don’t mind . And I’ll look now too , very curious about this statement .
> 
> Edited : Never mind , I looked in a nationwide data base and found a few that meet that criteria , most were aged out for Uber .





https://www.carmax.com/cars?price=12000



Here you go. Close enough. Have to pay a little more. Of course, this is only one important factor.


----------



## Sean112 (Mar 26, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> What car with 50k miles is 10k ? Serious question , please provide a list for me if ya don’t mind . And I’ll look now too , very curious about this statement .
> 
> Edited : Never mind , I looked in a nationwide data base and found a few that meet that criteria , most were aged out for Uber .


keep in mind this is only to show that this trip is somewhat profitable. One should also be spending one’s efforts on better trips, surge, etc.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> you will need a cheap old car


Yep! Like this one:


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Sean112 said:


> keep in mind this is only to show that this trip is somewhat profitable. One should also be spending one’s efforts on better trips, surge, etc.


Profitable yes , by definition of the word profitable , however , at the end of the year , your overall profit will be determined by the rides you accept , be it $5 profit , or $35k profit , and you can bet there are teams of people working against you , one person , to make sure you profit as little as possible , and by that , I mean Uber/Lyft . I choose to make 0 profit on low profit jobs , so I can be avalaible for the next job offered that is more profitable to me , as I put a value on my service I provide .


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Sean112 said:


> Buy a 50k mileage car for $10k.


I'd just buy a 120k mile econobox for $5k (when prices return to prepandemic level in 6 months) and run it to 300k.

Example:



Autotrader - page unavailable


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

this is the same trip 2 times a day 5 days a week for one year, a little undert 10 hours a day,
still time to day a few short trips a day and work a few hours some saturday nights,
lets say 4 short trips, $4 fare 5 miles each

4 x trip (one day 20 miles) pay $16
5 x days (one week 100 mile) pay $64
4.33 x one week (one month 433 miles) pay $277.12
12 x one month (year 5196 miles) pay $3325.44

157,854.48 + 5196 miles in one year, is now 163,050.48 miles
earnings $77,332.80 + $3325.44 now = $80,658.24 without tip, before gas and maintenance cost

COST will very by car, do your own math
Used Car $10,000
TIRES 4 pairs of near new tires $500 x 4 = $2,000
Synthetic Motor Oil 20 changes x $60 = $1,200 (i change every 8,000 miles)
car insurance $2,000
car repair insurance 150,000 miles $3,000 may be more or less (*i have this*) not include car normal maintenance
gas (30 MPG) $4.00 gal, 163,050.48 miles / 30 = 5,435 gals x $4.00 = $21,750
car normal maintenance, i don't know what to really put here, let's say $3,000
Car washes and cell plan not added,

$80,658.24 - $42,950 = $37,708.24 
CPM $0.263 this assumes the car is absolutely worthless after one year and you cannot sell it for anything,

use a car with higher MPG and work some saturday nights, this can reach $40,000 plus.
unless driver has another source of income, this is not doable by many.


----------



## seangreene12 (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> this is the same trip 2 times a day 5 days a week for one year, a little undert 10 hours a day,
> still time to day a few short trips a day and work a few hours some saturday nights,
> lets say 4 short trips, $4 fare 5 miles each
> 
> ...


I agree Uber/Lyft is a bad business for the driver. I mostly drive weekend nights and overnights. I can get a lot of surge. And do much better than these numbers with lower miles. Of course , its still a low quality job. Who wants to be driving drunks aroung at 3am on Sat/Sun overnight? To say nothing of the risks of accidents and dangerous people.


----------



## seangreene12 (6 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Profitable yes , by definition of the word profitable , however , at the end of the year , your overall profit will be determined by the rides you accept , be it $5 profit , or $35k profit , and you can bet there are teams of people working against you , one person , to make sure you profit as little as possible , and by that , I mean Uber/Lyft . I choose to make 0 profit on low profit jobs , so I can be avalaible for the next job offered that is more profitable to me , as I put a value on my service I provide .


Hey, I agree. I only take rides that are within 7 minutes away, and often aim for likely surge areas. If I can't get that I go home.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

The only time I will take a fare that is long distance is if it is going to the airport or three of the cities I work ( Austin, College Station or Houston ) and will not do any other long drive.


----------

